# Handrail as Modified Bar Rail?



## James-n-GA (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm looking for a simple way to finish off a bar I've made.

I'm wondering if I can buy a handrail from HD or Lowes, then rip a 3/8-1/2' lip off one side to make the molding for my bar top.

Any thoughts on drawbacks of this route?

Thanks in advance for the input.

Cheers!
James


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you like the way it would look, there's no reason not to use and modify to your taste.













 







.


----------



## Ingleside (Jul 7, 2011)

*You could do this*

Why not take a look at making you a two or three piece trim design, then you can really craft it to the look you want. Sounds like a great project, good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## James-n-GA (Jun 26, 2011)

*Thanks for the input.*

I ended up going with the original idea.

Here's a look at the jig, the cut, and the [almost] finished bar top.

Having never done any woodworking myself, and using my grandfather's 50 year-old tools, this has been a pretty good learning experience.

I'll post a picture of the whole thing soon.

Thanks again.

Cheers!
James


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

James-n-GA said:


> Having never done any woodworking myself, and using my grandfather's 50 year-old tools, this has been a pretty good learning experience.


For not having done any woodworking, you did an amazing job. It looks great. Finished pictures would be nice.










 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> For not having done any woodworking, you did an amazing job. It looks great. Finished pictures would be nice.


 
+1 Looks great, not a beginner procedure. :no:

Don't forget finished pics. :smile:


----------



## Ingleside (Jul 7, 2011)

*Great Job! Looks Amazing*

Hey what a great job you did on that bar. That hand rail sure did the trick. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## James-n-GA (Jun 26, 2011)

Still have to finish things up (stain, hardware... the beer tap!), but here's a dry fit of what it looks like.

I'll try to remember to post the final pics after I finish this weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

good job for beginner, but I have to ask where the mini fridge is to make it complete


----------

